# Male Guppy acting strangly



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got 3 male guppies in a 30gal *110 litre* tank with 2 neon tetras and one of the guppies has been acting strange ever since I he was put into the tank. He just swims around the surface of the tank and most of the time I'll find him with his head in the corner just floating. He's still alive, and eating (made sure he ate something at their last feeding time) and seems healthy, his colour is good and he doens't seem to have been attacked. I was worried that he may have been attacked because he is the smaller one of the 3 but he seems ok. Just very anti-social. The other 2 seem happy as larry, swimming around exploring the tank and getting on well with the tetra's. I'm a little concerned about him. I don't think he is dying or sick because they all came from the same shop and tank and he's the only one acting oddly, also I would have expected him to cark it by now if he were going to...it's been over 48 hours since they were put in the tank. Water temp is a balmy 28-29 deg C*82-84F* (it still gets cold at night here so I put the heater on at night for them) ph level is nutural and as I mentioned they're all eating (flakes in the morning and frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp at night) If anyone can offer some advice or perhaps a hypothosis as to what may be wrong I would appreciate it. 

Also I was wondering how big Neon Tetra's and Guppies grow? These guys I have at the moment are probably only 5cm *2"* long (for the guppies) and tetras are probable only 2cm *1"* if that. I'm hoping they'll grow alot bigger coz it's hard enough to see them in the tank now let alone when I plant it out and stock it up more!

THanks guys


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd start by knocking the temp down to around 78. Your fish won't get much bigger if any. Neon tetras should be kept in schools to be happy - you should add more. Unfortunately they are also sensitive and your tank is not cycled so I'm not sure I'd add more right now. As was mentioned in your other thread, you should be checking ammonia levels. Just because the guppy hasn't bit the dust in 48 hrs doesn't mean hes not sick. Thats why people quarantine their fish for a minimum of 2 weeks when they get them.

Sorry if this double posts, it errored out the first time.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You should add more neons once your tank has properly cycled.

You mentioned in your last thread that your tank wasn't cycled and your fish didn't show any ill effects... You guppy doesn't sound too happy now. He may be sick from the petstore, but he may also be suffering from new tank syndrome (ammonia / nitrite poisoning).

Keep doing water changes, on a daily basis if possible, to keep the ammonia levels down. If you can find some at your petstore, get some Bio-Spira for your tank.

You neons will grow to about 1.5 cms if they grow to their full length, and your guppies probably wont' get much bigger, either.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I woke this moring to find 2 of my fish dead. One of the Tetra's and one of the Guppies, but strangly enough not the one that has been acting strangly. I think I'm just going to leave it for now to cyle for a few weeks before I get anymore fish.

Also 74F (23C) seems a little low to me for Tropical fish! 74F is the temp my tank would be without the heater at all and the temp I'd be keeping goldfish in. Are you sure they can survive in that temp water?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Who said anything about 74? So how did that ammonia test?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

ah sorry, read the post wrong, thought it said 74 not 78 oops. How do I test the ammonia? is there a special kit i can buy? I've done a 30% water change today so the 2 remaining fish should survive i hope!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, you have to buy a testing kit.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, I will invest in an ammonia testing kit, until I can get one I will just do 30% water changes every second day. I have the heater on in the tank so the temp doesn't fluctuate too much (sitting at a comfortable 26-27C *78-80F*) and in a two weeks I am planning on getting a school of 10 Harlequin Rasbora's from my local Aquarium Shop. I saw some of them the other day and fell in love! Then slowly i'll be adding more guppies and neon tetras (the one remaining neon seems lonely) 
Can anyone suggest anything else that might go well in this community tank? Something in the way of a larger fish that will stand out(kind of the centre peice)? I was thinking of angel fish but after doing a bit of research found that they can be quite agressive in community tanks. Also was wondering if yabbies (don't know what they call them in the states!?!) can be kept in a community tank also? They're like tiny little freshwater crayfish, bottom dwellers. My son is obsessed with them and wants one, just wondering if we can keep them in the tank or not.

Thanks again guys for your responses


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You really need to cycle your tank before you go adding 10 more fish. Cycling takes longer than 2 weeks unless you are using bio-spira. I have had it take over 8 weeks before. You are also going to want a nitrite test kit because after your ammonia spike, you will have a nitrite spike. You'll probably find yourself wanting a nitrAte kit as well. Its really a good idea to just grab a master test kit (dont get the strips, get the liquid ones). 

I dont think I would add 10 fish at once after its cycled either. You are cycling with a pretty light bio-load adding a lot of fish at once may trigger another mini cycle. Thats of course all my opinion


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok well I cant seem to edit my post... 

I'd also get the neon school up to snuff before adding other fish. THeres no point keeping him stressed when you know he is stressed. Stressed fish increase the possibility of disease outbreak imo.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok will do. Thanks for your advice.


----------

